# Is being a Military Policeman boring like everyone says?



## Dentyl344 (22 Apr 2019)

I’m a 21 year old online criminal justice student, I’m a security officer who patrols downtown and a casual assistant team lead at the local homeless shelter. I live in a pretty drugged up city and have dealt with my fair share of overdoses, assaults, knifes being pulled and all kinds of crazy stuff with only handcuffs and a slash vest. However, my posting downtown is only till June as Peace officers are taking over and I am only casual at the homeless shelter. I finish my diploma next year in December, and I plan on becoming a military police man but everyone tells me it’s boring, and that I’ll hate it. I’m young, and I want to deploy/grow as much as I possibly can before I eventually enter the RCMP as an experienced officer. I love my heart racing at work, and I don’t want to take a step away from that into something like only patrolling a CFB, handling the occasional domestic or writing tickets. I understand that you have to start somewhere, when I started security it was only access control and fire watches but I had to that for a year until I proved myself at the shelter and was given my new posting. If I ended up joining the Military Police, how long would I have to stay on a CFB before I can get more training and enter a role of higher responsibility? I know Canadians don’t get deployed nearly as much, but what other branches have applicable work to law enforcement and also provide a high chance of deploying?


----------



## garb811 (23 Apr 2019)

Dentyl344 said:
			
		

> ...I plan on becoming a military police man but everyone tells me it’s boring, and that I’ll hate it.


I suppose my first question is, who is this "everyone" that is telling you it's boring and what experience do they have with being MP?

Is it boring? I don't know, that's a very subjective question and will vary depending on who you talk to and what their experiences have been. Will you roll from call to call to call like you would in a major center? Nope, but I hate to break it to you since your long term goal is to join the RCMP, those small town postings aren't going to give you that either. On the other hand, you will get opportunities very early in your career that you won't get a lot of other places, plus the chance to move around geographically, including possibly around the world.

There are a couple of threads on there where the life of a MP is discussed at some length, poke around and if you have any specific questions, we'd be happy to answer.


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Apr 2019)

[quote author=Dentyl344] what other branches have applicable work to law enforcement and also provide a high chance of deploying?
[/quote]

Infantry.


----------



## X Royal (23 Apr 2019)

If you as a MP don't want to be bored just ask for a posting to a base with an infantry battalion. 
Two are even more lively.


----------



## RCDtpr (23 Apr 2019)

If you want to be a Mountie why not just apply to the Mounties?  They are taking basically anyone these days


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Apr 2019)

Don't MPs have a decent Outside Canada posting % as well?  TASO, etc...there are opportunities above and beyond the "CFB" stuff.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (24 Apr 2019)

Not an MP but am familiar with a lot of their less talked about units.

Specifically:
Close Protection
Counter-Intelligence
National Investigation Service

These units all do some really cool stuff.  CFNCIU does some really cool investigation and has immediate applicability to outside law-enforcement and other intelligence agencies.

You won't get much info on most of these units because a lot of what they do is highly sensitive but you can find some open source info on them if you feel like looking.


----------



## mariomike (24 Apr 2019)

Dentyl344 said:
			
		

> . I love my heart racing at work,



An adrenalin dump gives you a rush. It drives your blood pressure up, your heart rate ( which is probably normally around 60 to 80 bpm, could go to upwards of 200 bpm in a matter of seconds ) skyrockets. 

Your pupils dilate. Your vision is impacted into "tunnel vision". 

If you want a long career in emergency services, a station with a low call volume may be healthier in the long-term.


----------



## brihard (24 Apr 2019)

If you want to be a Mountie, just apply to the RCMP now. You’re far more likely to  get in off the street than as an ecperienced officer- the RCMP don’t do many lateral intakes. Pretty much any RCMP posting will have good (if varied) experiences for rookies. The slowest RCMP postings you could get as a new member would probably still greatly exceed most MP postings for call volume and variety, and a junior mountie with good work ethic and a few brain cells to rub together can get some good training and experiences early on. The busier RCMP posts can be pretty wild in terms of what you’ll see and do. Which you get is a bit of a toss up.

If you want to go RCMP eventually, just apply now. MP is not a necessary step along the way.


----------

